# Dash Cam - Blackvue DR550GW - Dual Camera



## Saj (Dec 24, 2012)

Hi everyone,

After a couple years of buying cheap eBay dash cameras and numerous 12v adaptors, I finally decided to invest into something which would last longer.

After much research, looking at quality features and ease of use, I voted for the Blackvue DR550 GW. This one is a dual camera, front camera being full HD (1080p) read camera HD (720p) with GPS built in as well as WIFI.










However at a price of £330 UK retail, didn't fancy spending 50% of my salary on this. I joined a Russian forum and found a supplier from Korea selling it for £160 with the Power Magic Pro, which is a battery discharge prevention device, heres the link to the forum thread a found with the offer, I didn't have an issue sending almost couple hundred pounds to a guy in Korea, you request a invoice and then pay by PayPal.

http://dashcamtalk.com/forum/threads/the-price-collapse-from-jae-blackvue-finevu-lukas-cowon-hyundai.1891/

http://www.blackvue.com/en/contents/sub1.asp?idx=13 rrp £42.99 from Amazon.

Bargain I thought, then was hit with £34 VAT import charge, so bumped the price up to £200 still £160 off the UK price.

So the installation, I let the pictures do the talking:










So I decided to use the existing 12v fuse for the Acc+ and found a permanent live which was labelled as rear 12v?? Not sure what it is used for but it was permanent which is what I needed. The Acc+ is required for the Power Magic Pro, as this is used to detect whether the Dash Cam needs to go into parking mode or not.










Found a nice earth point before the fuse box area.










The Power Magic Pro came with 3m tape on it, but didnt want to attach it to anywhere, so I just tucked it behind the fuse cover. The box allows you to turn it off and on and also set a timer, I set at "infinity" so no timer.










I bought the cabling down and then under the car mat.










And then back up in to the side panel of the footwell where all the spare cabling and 12v connector lives, this is where all my cabling for the DVD headrests live.










All the cabling to the rear camera was straight forward, but this bit was pretty tight.










Rear camera installed










Front installed, took a bit of time trying to work out the best position, but this was it.

Positioning the camera and its footage was pretty simple using the andriod app, as its got WIFI, I was able to connect and view live and position the angles.

The app also allows you to download footage as well as change settings on the dash cam. Very easy to use.










How the camera looks from the outside, I do not think it can be any obvious !

Prior to installation, the dash cam came with Korean firmware, the dash cam has a voice which tells you what it is doing and this was in Korean, so I managed to get it back to english and also installed the custom firmware 1.2 from the Russians.

This firmware allows more control over the dashcam, including enabling WIFI N, memory cards larger than 32gb can be fitted. And the bitrate of the video can be changed.

The dash cam genuine firmware fixes the bitrate to 6mb/s and 3mb/s (rear). This makes the footage grainy, The custom firmware allows you to change this to up to 30mb/s. I did change mine to 12mb/s which the Roadhawk HD runs at, but my memory card couldn't handle it.

So I have ordered a Sandisk Ultra 64gb hopefully this will allow the bitrate to be increased.

The footage below is taken on the dash cam set at 6 mb/s front and 3 mb/s rear.

I put the rear and front videos together, I was going to overlay them, but this wouldn't demonstrate the quality of the rear camera.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=CVsIuR4WuGs

https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=AZBL5XGOdVY

https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=bk-Bshq5AJ0

https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=h363ei_SAiA

https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=JwLa5q07VjE

https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=UYpt5AOTI8E

https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=PsdVRI38Ydg

[URL="https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=zCpRj3R7HVw]https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=zCpRj3R7HVw[/URL]

I am impressed with its ability in low light and during the night but no so much during the day, this probably down to the bitrate which I hope to up it when I receive my new SD card.

Overall quite happy with it compared to my old cheap eBay ones, the custom firmware beats the genuine firmware hands down and the WIFI option is very convenient, I can sit in the house and pull videos from it wirelessly.

Will post more videos once I have received the SD card and increased the bitrates.

UPDATE:

I forgot to add some parking mode footage.

So rather have the camera recording all the time filling up the SD card, the camera features parking mode. Any movement detected it will save a few seconds before and upto 1 minute after the event. I found it too sensitive as it was recording every minute (live on a main road), so was able to drop the sensitivity in the app and will monitor further.










As well as motion it also saves "emergency" clips, these are when the G sensor readings are out of what is expected. During normal driving mode, the G sensor is active and if it goes into its extreme (going over humps too fast, or harsh braking) it saves the clip as emergency and will not overwrite that footage. In parking mode, the parameters for the G sensor is much less, so any slight movement (forward, backward, side ways, or up and down) it will save the footage. Again the G sensor parameters are all customisable.

I will be eventually putting up videos of the app and windows software and I think it does much credit to the dash cam, not just a normal video viewer !


----------



## TonyH38 (Apr 7, 2013)

Looks impressive, got me thinking of getting one.


----------



## ardandy (Aug 18, 2006)

Had the front only one for a year now. Wouldn't not have one.


----------



## Alzak (Aug 31, 2010)

Hi can you post a link where did you get this camera from ?


----------



## Saj (Dec 24, 2012)

TonyH38 said:


> Looks impressive, got me thinking of getting one.


Once you have one, you wouldn't risk not having one, I am due to receive my SD card and will change the settings to see if it improves the quality and post, keep an eye out.



ardandy said:


> Had the front only one for a year now. Wouldn't not have one.


me either.



Alzak said:


> Hi can you post a link where did you get this camera from ?


Sorry was meant to post this above, so have done now:

but here it is: http://dashcamtalk.com/forum/threads/the-price-collapse-from-jae-blackvue-finevu-lukas-cowon-hyundai.1891/

The seller does also sell other models, but I found this one to be best featured packed with the lowest cost possible.

Seller offers one year warranty (he has had other buyers on the russain forum back this up) and says will send it in the firmware you want (English instead of Korea), but he didnt do this for me and has apologised.

I managed to get it on the custom firmware via this forum:

http://car-dvr.info/forum/index.php

Good Chrome auto translates.


----------



## Prism Detailing (Jun 8, 2006)

I got one from ebay, cost £60 for front a rear and is fantastic....not the came as yours tho, the amount of near misses i have had i could have my own dedicated youtube channel lol


----------



## andystevens (Dec 12, 2011)

I've got this set fitted in my Evoque. Had it professionally installed by Sounds Alarming in Welling, Kent.


----------



## Saj (Dec 24, 2012)

andystevens said:


> I've got this set fitted in my Evoque. Had it professionally installed by Sounds Alarming in Welling, Kent.


Do you mind me asking how much this costed?


----------



## TT55BLK (Aug 19, 2013)

Great write up!


----------



## Saj (Dec 24, 2012)

TT55BLK said:


> Great write up!


No problem, put a update as a forgot the parking mode footage.


----------



## bigup (Jun 4, 2009)

Saj, did you take a look at the Mobius? Granted its not a 2 camera sytem, but seems to be achieve better footage than the blackvue DR550, cheaper too!


----------



## redrob (Oct 8, 2011)

andystevens said:


> I've got this set fitted in my Evoque. Had it professionally installed by Sounds Alarming in Welling, Kent.


Off topic here, but love the name of that company!


----------



## Saj (Dec 24, 2012)

bigup said:


> Saj, did you take a look at the Mobius? Granted its not a 2 camera sytem, but seems to be achieve better footage than the blackvue DR550, cheaper too!


Yes, saw this video when I was researching.

For some reason the DR550GW footage on that video doesn't do it justice really.

The mobius provides a bitrate of upto 18mb/s for 1080p and 7.5 mb/s for 720p.

The default of the DR550GW is just 6mb/s on 1080p, but with the custom firmware this can be changed ( you can't change it on the geniune firmware)

So I hope to up this to atleast 12 and possibly 20 when I receive the new memory card and hopefully quality is as good as the mobius.


----------



## m1pui (Jul 24, 2009)

Prism Detailing said:


> I got one from ebay, cost £60 for front a rear and is fantastic....not the came as yours tho, the amount of near misses i have had i could have my own dedicated youtube channel lol


Can't be their fault _aaaall_ the time...  :lol:


----------



## Nozza (Mar 1, 2006)

redrob said:


> Off topic here, but love the name of that company!


they're only up the road from me, decent mob at good prices for anyone considering electrical work.

I have the Blackvue dr500gw-hd camera and it really is a decent bit of kit, in fact I filmed an accident that happened in front of me a few weeks ago, someone pulled out from a side road without looking and hit a young girl in a Peugeot, he said it was her fault, but after I told her I had video evidence and the insurance companies got the video, he admitted responsibility. Needless to say she was well happy.


----------



## Prism Detailing (Jun 8, 2006)

m1pui said:


> Can't be their fault _aaaall_ the time...  :lol:


No your right, just 99.99999999999999% of the time


----------



## packard (Jun 8, 2009)

Superb entry like you I keep looking but you may have pointed me finally in the right direction. I hate the over sized ones which are to me OTT' in/on the screen.


----------



## Saj (Dec 24, 2012)

packard said:


> Superb entry like you I keep looking but you may have pointed me finally in the right direction. I hate the over sized ones which are to me OTT' in/on the screen.


No problem.

I'm going to post more pics and videos, the wiring is all tidy now, and got some good quality video.


----------



## K.M (Dec 19, 2013)

Resurrecting an old post here but wondered how you've gotten on with the camera Saj? The other half is talking about buying me the Blackvue for xmas so just trying to get some 'first hand' reviews...


----------



## Nozza (Mar 1, 2006)

it is worth its weight in gold mate, highly recommend purchasing it.


----------



## Saj (Dec 24, 2012)

K.M said:


> Resurrecting an old post here but wondered how you've gotten on with the camera Saj? The other half is talking about buying me the Blackvue for xmas so just trying to get some 'first hand' reviews...





Saj said:


> No problem.
> 
> I'm going to post more pics and videos, the wiring is all tidy now, and got some good quality video.


Sorry not been on DW for a while, with other commitments !

I've had the camera for almost 6 months now.

Problems: I ended reverting from the custom firmware back to the genuine Blackvue, the custom firmware was just not stable enough and I found the camera dead a few times with it on. Problem with the Genuine firmware is the bit rate is not high which means the quality is not as good as others.

I have ended up connecting the camera to my 12v lighter connection in the car. I haven't been able to get my power magic pro working as it shoud. It should in theory work whilst the car is off, and then power off if the battery is nearly drained, but this never worked for me and with the power magic pro connected, it would randomly switch off during a drive. I replaced the power magic pro twice with the same results, so I have put it down to the car, but the car is only a 2012 plate. I have ordered my new car and will try again in that.

The WIFI feature is pretty awesome on this. If you want to view footage quick, you view it on your phone,you can also download the clips to your phone, without the need of removing the sd card.

The G sensor, allows you to customize to your driving style. Anything which is sensed as out of the ordinary, it permanently saves to your SD card (harsh braking, hard turning). Pretty neat feature, as if you had a near miss or a accident, it easy to recognize the footage from the thousands of saved files on the sd card.

Other then the above, its pretty reliable when the ignition is on. Doesn't have an issue with short journeys of it being switched on and off, and I have a 64gb memory card in it which needs reformatting every 3-4 weeks, but the camera tells you if there is an issue with the card, here's a near miss:






Would I buy one again?

Probally not, its rather expensive for me, for only working whilst ignition is on. The quality is not as good as others.

If you having it professional fitted, then you probably wont have the same problems as me with the power magic pro. If that part worked for me, then it wells worth it.


----------



## Saj (Dec 24, 2012)

Gheezer said:


> We fit these and I am on very good terms with the importer so PM me and I will give you my email address. Let me know your Power Magic settings and what you want it to do and I will liaise directly with the guy and let you know.
> 
> I find the setting better used with a timed cut off depending on how often you use the car to restore the charge in the battery. For our 'weekend toys' we cut it off after a few hours that covers the time it is parked away from the home at a mall or a restaurant.


PM'ed. many thanks for the offer! Would love to get this up and running whilst engine is off!


----------



## ardandy (Aug 18, 2006)

Mine worked fine with Power box. 

Had mine properly fitted though.


----------

